# The Lord of the Beans



## Nenya Evenstar (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello fellow TTFers! I don't think this topic has been discussed here yet, so I think it's high time you heard about it!

Big Idea, the makers of VeggieTales, are coming out with a new movie in November. This movie is titled "The Lord of the Beans." Unfortunately I do not have all that much information about the movie at this second, but I can give you this link: http://www.zonderkidz.com/detail.asp?ISBN=0310710189 This book will be released shortly before the movie.

I work at a Christian bookstore and am in charge of putting on what are called "VeggieTale Spectaculars." Usually the movies are taken into movie theatres and played there on the big screen. I have already done one spectacular, I have another coming up in June (for a movie that is a spoof off of Indiana Jones), and I have yet another to do for this movie.

I still haven't decided whether to laugh or to cry!  My inner half-purist cringes, but I know I'll have a good time planning this! My inner marketing self is wondering if I can manage to sell tickets to this movie to not only children and their parents but also to the many Lord of the Rings geeks in my community. 

What do you think? Purists, you are welcome to post! I know how you feel!


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 19, 2005)

I love spoof, any spoof. . .but Larry as Aragorn. . .even I have my qualms. . .we shall see. We shall see . . .


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 23, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> but Larry as Aragorn . . .



Aaaaaaaah!  wow...that's a scary thought, man.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 23, 2005)

i though it looked like Larry was going ot be frodo...*looks again and cringes* oh boy. This is REALLY bad. I cant wait until Barley gets a look at this. I honastly cant find anything funny about that. I mean, some things are just not menat to be spoofed. EEK!


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 23, 2005)

Well, this isn't going to be the first Lord of the Rings spoof by any means. I can think of four or five off the top of my head. . . however, I think this is most media-advanced one, actually being part of a company rather than a group of private individuals on the internet (the group that thas produced most of the spoofs). I mean, eventually Lord of the Rings was going to get a Mel Brooks treatment or worse. . . 

This is bound to be pretty tame. It's a kids movie, and kids aren't going to get too many of the connections.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Apr 24, 2005)

But even though kids may like it do you think any LOTR fans would enjoy seeing it? Or will they all hate it?

I have to do this in my job and I'd enjoy to have not only kids come but LOTR fans too. But is that even possible, or will they be disgusted?

Actually, it looks like Larry is a Hobbit (Merry or Pippin). Gandalf is the big cucumber who played Ebeneezer Nezzer in the "Easter Carol." I forget what his real name is.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm a LOTR fan, and I've seen some of the other VT stuff. I think it has a chance of being alrigh!  It WILL be silly, but that's part of what makes them fun!  
I might have to find it and see though, but I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Apr 24, 2005)

Would you buy a ticket for $2.50 to go see it?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 24, 2005)

If it was close to home! That's less then going to somthing else!


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 25, 2005)

They'll like it if they don't mind a little silliness, if it is done well, and if they remember it is being done for children. I mean, if they go in there expecting grownup entertainment, they'll be disappointed. This is written for kids.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 29, 2005)

My son LOVES VeggieTales, so I know them VERY well. I imagine it would have to be a pretty loose ( and silly) adaptation. I'd love to see what they'd do with the mumakil. Maybe Larry could sing "The Man in the Moon Stayed Up Too Late." 

You know, thinking about this movie will keep me up at nights.


----------

